# Hi -  update



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

Diagnosed Sept 2017, type 2, saw diabetic nurse in October.  Not over helpful, basically told me to have Weetabix for breakfast, only eat ‘baby’ bananas, and to stop walking around bare foot. Also told me to have a cholesterol test, which when I rang the surgery for the results was told was ok.

Went on a Derik course before Christmas, found it interesting. They seemed to think that all diabetics should be on statins.

Saw the nurse last month, having lost over a stone in weight and feeling quite positive. She asked why I wasn’t on statins. She thinks my cholesterol is too high, and I am to have another blood test in March. The Derik course gave me a Diabetes Records card and the nurse recorded HbA1c as being 48 in September, Total cholesterol as 6. BMI 27. 

Have several other medical problems which are complicating matters – Underactive thyroid, high blood pressure, IBS and GURD.  Am now anxious about the forthcoming cholesterol test, which of course is aggravating my digestive problems, feel like I am living under a cloud


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2018)

Welcome K M. I have been diabetic for a few years & have heard lots of storeys about nurses in gps who think they know all about diabetes. Please be patient & well done for doing the Derik course & loosing some weight, very positive


----------



## pav (Feb 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum a friendly place with helpful people.

I don't like wheetabix, so I have not looked at the carb content in them, generally highly processed foods like some breakfast cereals and white bread  tend to release carbs very fast and cause rapid rises in are sugar levels. 

Bananas are hit and miss with us, I used to be able to tolerate them as they turned from green to yellow, now I can't tolerate them at all, which is possible why the DN said only eat the baby ones. The riper they get the more fructose they release (sugar), one problem is we all respond to foods differently and how it reacts with us in raising our levels.

Most of us if not all on the forum believe in testing before and like 2 hours after meals, this way we can identify what food affects us and in what way. Being a type 2, unless you are on hypo causing meds GP's won't prescribe the test strips required, always worth asking though as the odd one will let you have test strips on prescription. Many on here who self fund testing use the SD code free meter as the strips are around £8 for a pot of 50, where as the bigger names in meters their strips can be £25 + for a pot of 50.

Your cholesterol levels are high or at least they are with my GP's as they like to see them under 4 for myself, which is probably why your DN asked if you were on statins,


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you Hobie and Pav.
Several people I have spoken to have mentioned they are surprised I am not testing, so maybe I should take your advice Pav and get a meter. In September the GP implied that by losing weight I could 'reverse' the diagnosis, but I am now starting to realise that it is here for good.


----------



## scottishlass (Feb 4, 2018)

Welcome, Kentish Maid.  As the others have said, a meter is invaluable in sorting out what foods you should be avoiding - I certainly can't eat bananas and both grapes and melon send my BG into the stratosphere!  Gets easier to manage the diet as you get used to testing and adjusting.  So far as statins are concerned, my total cholesterol was 6 when I was diagnosed last year and the GP immediately put me onto statins.  I've always been dubious about them but in my general panic at the time I didn't query it and took them.  Retest last month showed a total cholesterol level of 5 so I was really surprised to get a call from the GP to double my statin dose.  The explanation was that because of the higher cardio vascular risk, we T2s have to try to achieve lower cholesterol levels than the general population, particularly the LDL element.  My LDL dropped by 40% in the last six months but apparently it's still not low enough.  Just started the higher dose but have some niggly doubts about taking them.  Need to give it some thought.


----------



## scottishlass (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello again,  I forgot to say: recent research has shown that in some people T2 can be put into remission and some say even reversed so there's a chance you might be able to achieve that status in time.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

I have reservations about statins Scottishlass, with the GP and nurse giving conflicting opinions I am not really reassured. I was surprised that they didn't do another HbA1C in January, I see you are having them every 3 months. It would have been nice to know if the weight loss had made any difference.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2018)

My total cholesterol is quite high, but when broken down, it is perfect.  Total cholesterol means nothing.  The most important marker is the Trigs.  These are key to good heart health & the lower the better.  Even the so-called 'bad' LDL comes in 2 different forms.  These are dense (bad) & fluffy (good).  Fat only has a small effect on our cholesterol levels as we produce our own cholesterol from our liver which can happen with a high carb, highly processed diet.  I don't take statins, by the way.


----------



## scottishlass (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Mark, thank you: you've told me something I didn't know!  I've got to have a liver function test later this month because of the increased statin dose so I shall ask for a breakdown of the numbers.
Kentish Maid, I'm on six month HbA1c tests now - think my GP was a bit concerned about my sky-high number when diagnosed!  Talk about "ignorance is bliss", I had no idea how bad it was until I came onto here! So far as weight loss is concerned, general opinion is that it does lower insulin resistance and I have certainly lost the excess weight I was carrying - BMI down from 30+ to 23.  I think if you look at the details given by forum users you will see a correlation between weight loss and lower HbA1c figures so I guess the medics are right on that one.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2018)

Statins did not agree with me (simvastatin)


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

Think when I get the result of my next cholesterol test I shall have to ask for a breakdown. It is certainly a steep learning curve.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Don't panic too much. Definitely ask for a breakdown of your cholesterol results. Also a hba1c of 48 is just at the start of the diabetes range (42-47 being pre- diabetic), so you've caught it early enough to put it back where it should be. I've never even had statins mentioned to me since diagnosis.


----------



## JMyrtle (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Kentish Maid , I am also from Kent but a Maid of Kent instead!
I was also diagnosed in September with an HbA1c of 58, 41 in December and waiting for the next test in March.
My GP has said that if I get a level of 48 or below she will discharge me as I have proved I can control my symptoms by diet.
I use the code free monitor and test four times a day, morning before breakfast, two hours afterwards, just before our evening meal and two hours afterwards ( we don't eat lunch)  My GP has said that if I can achieve an average of my four readings of under 7.7 mmol/l then I am on track for a reading of 42 mmol/molor under when I have my next three month test.
Most days I achieve that but not all so still work in progress!


----------



## JMyrtle (Feb 4, 2018)

Sorry that should read 51 in December


----------



## JMyrtle (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh dear real fumble fingers here 7.7 should correspond to 48mmol/mol not 42.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Don't panic too much. Definitely ask for a breakdown of your cholesterol results. Also a hba1c of 48 is just at the start of the diabetes range (42-47 being pre- diabetic), so you've caught it early enough to put it back where it should be. I've never even had statins mentioned to me since diagnosis.


Thank you, that is reassuring


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 4, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> Hi Kentish Maid , I am also from Kent but a Maid of Kent instead!
> I was also diagnosed in September with an HbA1c of 58, 41 in December and waiting for the next test in March.
> My GP has said that if I get a level of 48 or below she will discharge me as I have proved I can control my symptoms by diet.
> I use the code free monitor and test four times a day, morning before breakfast, two hours afterwards, just before our evening meal and two hours afterwards ( we don't eat lunch)  My GP has said that if I can achieve an average of my four readings of under 7.7 mmol/l then I am on track for a reading of 42 mmol/molor under when I have my next three month test.
> Most days I achieve that but not all so still work in progress!


Tempted to change to your GP. Mine tested me last September and according to the DN my next HbA1c will be this October, which will be a year from my original  appointment with her. Starting to think a monitor might be a good investment, then I may get a better idea of how I am coping. Hope you reach your goal


----------



## JMyrtle (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Kentish Maid, any snow your side of the Medway, it rarely snows here at the "pointed end"
This might help a bit, GP said no cakes, biscuits, sweets, sugar or chocolate, that's a given but even though everyone is different testing came up with a few surprises.
No mention was made about carbohydrates so I blissfully carried on eating them.
Once I started testing I found two pieces of white toast and home made jam or marmalade tested at 14 two hours later yikes!, two pieces of wholemeal with jam or marmalade 11, one piece of wholemeal with an egg between 7 and eight.
In the evening half a potato or a tablespoon of rice not a problem, anything more not good.
Chips test high but 6 chips and an extra portion of vegetables such as tinned tomatoes no problem.
If desperation sets in in the evening quick portage that comes in a sachet, plain not fruit flavoured with half semi skimmed half water and a spoon of granular sweetener is OK but definitely not cornflakes!
As I say we are all different, I found all this out by making a note if I ate something different and then doing the two hour test to see the reaction.
Gets thru the test strips a bit and middle finger left hand is like a pin cushion but its the only way to find out what suits you.


----------



## Naty (Feb 5, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> Hi Kentish Maid, any snow your side of the Medway, it rarely snows here at the "pointed end"



We had snow overnight this side of the Medway - first time in a long while!   Seems to be melting now though.   Anyway, as you were


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 5, 2018)

Naty said:


> We had snow overnight this side of the Medway - first time in a long while!   Seems to be melting now though.   Anyway, as you were


The snow was most inconvenient as I had to be up and out early to take the car for MOT and service :-(


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi JMyrtle. When I was first told I cut out cakes, biscuits, puddings, crisps etc. Then my son told me not to 'double carb' No idea what he meant, think the younger generation speak a different language!! He explained that if I had a pasta dish I should drop the garlic bread, if I did my favourite potato and leek soup I shouldn't serve it with bread. Although the nurse suggested Weetabix for breakfast it doesn't suit my digestion so breakfast is a sachet of porridge with a handful of blueberries or if I am feeling extravagant toast with poached egg and spinach. When the GP mentioned I should have just 2 egg sized potatoes I did ask if they could be Ostrich egg size!! , reducing portions of potato has been difficult but tried celeriac mash for the first time last night and will definitely have it again. As you say it is will probably be trial and error. Must admit I have ditched the ready meals and am cooking more from scratch, experimenting a bit, and quite enjoying it.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 5, 2018)

Cheesy Cauliflower mash is good too, particularly on cottage pie.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 5, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Statins did not agree with me (simvastatin)


Made me unwell as well Hobie


----------



## Carolg (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello Kentish maid


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 5, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Cheesy Cauliflower mash is good too, particularly on cottage pie.


Sounds good, tried cauliflower rice (admittedly from a packet), but was not over impressed. Often make cauliflower and broccoli soup though.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 5, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hello Kentish maid


Hi Carolg,


----------



## scottishlass (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi again Kentish Maid,  Have you tried sweet potatoes?  I can't cope with ordinary potatoes at all, even new ones, but find I'm okay with sweet potato, even mashed (butter and cream added, of course!).  Sounds counter-intuitive as they are high carb but I saw them suggested on here and they're worth giving a go once you are testing.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 5, 2018)

scottishlass said:


> Hi again Kentish Maid,  Have you tried sweet potatoes?  I can't cope with ordinary potatoes at all, even new ones, but find I'm okay with sweet potato, even mashed (butter and cream added, of course!).  Sounds counter-intuitive as they are high carb but I saw them suggested on here and they're worth giving a go once you are testing.


Hi Scottishlass, yes I have tried them, as mash and as wedges, will be interesting to see how things compare when I start testing. The DN told me I should limit butter and cheese because she thought my cholesterol was high, but the GP hadn't flagged it so I shall wait until it is tested again next month and then make decisions.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2018)

This may sound controversial, but butter & cheese won't affect your cholesterol much.  I cook everything with butter & have cream in my coffee & my cholesterol hasn't raised at all & my chol. breakdown has improved.  It's not possible to go low fat & low carb as you will starve.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 6, 2018)

I second what @Mark Parrott has stated
I eat a boat load of fat and protein and my Cholestrol level dropped from 4 to 3 over that past 3 month period and I lost weight.
Cheese and cream most days to name but 2


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 6, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> This may sound controversial, but butter & cheese won't affect your cholesterol much.  I cook everything with butter & have cream in my coffee & my cholesterol hasn't raised at all & my chol. breakdown has improved.  It's not possible to go low fat & low carb as you will starve.


Well my first thoughts when the nurse went on and on about the cholesterol was that there would be very little left of the food that I used to enjoy if I reduced carbs and gave up fat. Especially as I had started adding grated cheese to my soups when I cut out the bread. Like you Mark I use butter to cook, especially if I am doing omelettes or scrambled eggs.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got results from blood test I had done last week. Seems my HbA1c is now 44, cholesterol 5.9. Have lost just over 10kg since diagnosis in September


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Just got results from blood test I had done last week. Seems my HbA1c is now 44, cholesterol 5.9. Have lost just over 10kg since diagnosis in September


Good results, KM! Did you get a breakdown of the Cholesterol, into HDL and LDL? My last cholesterol was 5.9, but because I'd got an optimal ratio of good (HDL) to bad (LDL) my GP didn't have the 'statins conversation' with me.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> Good results, KM! Did you get a breakdown of the Cholesterol, into HDL and LDL? My last cholesterol was 5.9, but because I'd got an optimal ratio of good (HDL) to bad (LDL) my GP didn't have the 'statins conversation' with me.


I only spoke to the receptionist but she has booked me a telephone consultation with the GP for next Monday. She said the GP has put no action needed, but after the problems I had with the DN when she said I should be on statins despite the GP having said that no action was needed last time, I decided to talk to him about it.


----------



## Naty (Mar 5, 2018)

That is great KM


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Just got results from blood test I had done last week. Seems my HbA1c is now 44, cholesterol 5.9. Have lost just over 10kg since diagnosis in September


Great results KM!  As mentioned, with chol the ratio is as important (if not more so) than the number of total chol


----------



## Katieb (Mar 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I only spoke to the receptionist but she has booked me a telephone consultation with the GP for next Monday. She said the GP has put no action needed, but after the problems I had with the DN when she said I should be on statins despite the GP having said that no action was needed last time, I decided to talk to him about it.



I have just had cholesterol done (last week). 5.7 and my GP wants to put me in statins too. Not if I can help it!


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 5, 2018)

Katieb said:


> I have just had cholesterol done (last week). 5.7 and my GP wants to put me in statins too. Not if I can help it!


I am very reluctant to go on statins too.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

Katieb said:


> I have just had cholesterol done (last week). 5.7 and my GP wants to put me in statins too. Not if I can help it!





kentish maid said:


> I am very reluctant to go on statins too.


I'd recommend reading The Great Cholesterol Con by Malcolm Kendrick for more information about the whole cholesterol business


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 6, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I'd recommend reading The Great Cholesterol Con by Malcolm Kendrick for more information about the whole cholesterol business


That is one of the many books on my reserved list at the library


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Statins did not agree with me (simvastatin)


I was prescribed Simvastatin too but they made me feel very nauseous and unwell ~ my GP withdrew them.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I'd recommend reading The Great Cholesterol Con by Malcolm Kendrick for more information about the whole cholesterol business


Have just finished reading this book @Northerner , very enlightening, especially as it seems statins are less beneficial to women


----------

